

Please review my startup: Eating out in Veliky Novgorod. - dw0rm
http://en.cafe.nov.ru/
Hello, I'm a web programmer from Veliky Novgorod, Russia. I decided to create a catalog of cafes in my city, make it popular among tourists and local residents, and then charge monthly fee from the cafes.
We also try to make money by producing brochure for tourists and distribute it via administration of the city and hotels.
Top two features yet to be implemented are reviews and interactive menus.
======
dw0rm
Hello, I'm a web programmer from Veliky Novgorod, Russia. I decided to create
a catalog of cafes in my city, make it popular among tourists and local
residents, and then charge monthly fee from the cafes. We also try to make
money by producing brochure for tourists and distribute it via administration
of the city and hotels. Top two features yet to be implemented are reviews and
interactive menus.

~~~
osipov
Сайт слишком похож на брошюру и глаза разбегаются по фоткам. Стиль минимализм
(как у Apple) более практичен.

Translation: the site looks like brochureware and eyes wander about without
finding a place to focus. Changing to a more minimalist design (like Apple's)
would be more appropriate.

~~~
dw0rm
Значит, удалось достичь желаемого эффекта :)

This proves, that the desired effect was achieved.

